# How long does it take to receive Equivalency certificate(U.S. Masters) from MOHESR?



## aloneinalain

I am wondering if anyone has requested their Equivalency certificate lately from MOHESHR, particularly American degree holders. For anyone now applying, the new office is in the International Tower near the U.S. embassy(13th floor), not the Dusit Thani hotel(although the old street sign still stands and it took me and my driver nearly half a day to find the new office, including a visit to the ADEC HQ which set us in the right direction). I applied for my equivalency certificate for my U.S Masters degree on August 17 and requested it be sent to me by Empost and paid the fee for that since I live in Al Ain. I still have not received it. When I try to call the phone number on the blue paper they gave me nobody answers. The website where you can put your application number and supposedly check your status shows nothing. I have asked around at work and nobody can tell me how long it will take. Is this long a wait time normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## Lost6000

aloneinalain said:


> I am wondering if anyone has requested their Equivalency certificate lately from MOHESHR, particularly American degree holders. For anyone now applying, the new office is in the International Tower near the U.S. embassy(13th floor), not the Dusit Thani hotel(although the old street sign still stands and it took me and my driver nearly half a day to find the new office, including a visit to the ADEC HQ which set us in the right direction). I applied for my equivalency certificate for my U.S Masters degree on August 17 and requested it be sent to me by Empost and paid the fee for that since I live in Al Ain. I still have not received it. When I try to call the phone number on the blue paper they gave me nobody answers. The website where you can put your application number and supposedly check your status shows nothing. I have asked around at work and nobody can tell me how long it will take. Is this long a wait time normal or should I be concerned?


I am currently going through this process. My application has been labelled as 'Still Studying' for over one month now? Do you know how much longer I will be waiting on this? I am getting equivalency on a Bachelors Degree from a University in Ireland. If anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated.


----------

